# MAC Shipping to Canada?



## opulence (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello all!
	I'm hoping someone can help me here. I'm wondering if there are any Canadians who have had MAC ship to them.
	Is there any extra charges on top of tax and what not that you pay on the site? Such as duties? I would hate to have to pay anything more then the $200 it will already cost .
	I would go to a store but its just inconvenient (a few hours away), I would just like some clarification before purchasing anything!
	Thanks!!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, when you order from maccosmetics.ca (the Canadian MAC site), they will not charge you any duties, since you are ordering from within Canada. The products do not cross the border. They ship from Toronto, I believe. If you are a Canadian resident, you also cannot order from the American site anyways. Orders over $75 you get free shipping and you do not pay any duties. You could also get free shipping codes by subscribing through email, in case you want to buy under $75. I have never been charged duties from MAC as well.

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## opulence (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for the quick reply! I guess I didn't notice I had been on the US site which was why I was confused! Good to hear that they ship within Canada!


----------

